# doner kebab



## elephant man

how many can i eat of these in one day ive heard there good for bodybuilding so i eat 2 to 3 a day but i need to no if this is enough

thanks:beer1:


----------



## warren

im extreamely tired and off to bed so i dont know if your joking? lol i hope so


----------



## chrisj22

I recommend eating 5 a day. They're brilliant for you. Lot's of good fats & protein.

Knock yourself out & have 5 a day - you'll put so much pure muscle on in 1 month it's unreal.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

I dont think they are good - good for putting on mass of fat yes. But for muscle no!


----------



## invisiblekid

I hear they only work if they are washed down by 3 or 4 pints.


----------



## Ecksarmy11

elephant man said:


> how many can i eat of these in one day ive heard there good for bodybuilding so i eat 2 to 3 a day but i need to no if this is enough
> 
> thanks:beer1:


:blowme:You are clearly at the wind up mate.


----------



## Kezz

elephant man is quite an appropriate name lol


----------



## ParaManiac

elephant man said:


> how many can i eat of these in one day ive heard there good for bodybuilding so i eat 2 to 3 a day but i need to no if this is enough
> 
> thanks:beer1:


Just read your other posts,you started off sensible but you have descended into taking the p1ss(no doubt after being on it for several hours)

If you wish to stick around and contribute positively while receiving good advice,then great, otherwise go and find a forum that is in need of an idiot.


----------



## Harry1436114491

OK I'm going to treat this as not being a wind up but someone who is just very misinformed.

No Doner kebabs are not good for you they are full of fatty meat (lamb) and extra added fat and not the right sorts either. The lamb is the worst cuts and probably has all the **** trown in as well. The fat is the **** that will block your arteries and give you a hear attack or just make you fat.

No if you really can't stay away from the kebab shop, ask for 2-3 scewers of plain chicken with a nice salad (no pitta bread) and then a simple lemon juice dressing. I have these about twice a week for lunch when I don't have time to make something.

But steer clear of larry the lardy lamb kebab, it ain't no good for that spare tyre around your gut.


----------



## MXD

I disagree heavily with some of that - on a side note;

Fat is a much better energy substrate than carbohydrates!

The type of fat is very important (whole fat like eggs/meat/full fat cream not denatured eg; fryed olive oil).

High gi carbohydrates actually cause fatty liver.

Dietary cholesterol intake only accounts for 4% of blood lipid cholesterol maximum.

What actually matter are cholesterol transport molecule ratios - hdl/ldl - not actual cholesterol levels.

Raising the good cholesterol transfer molecule will stop you from clogging your arteries.

Cholesterol is your bodys main anti oxidant!, meaning its very necessary. Thats why your body ups it when your ill/ stressed (because of the higher levels of oxidants in your body)

Nz lamb curt are all so the most nutritious source of meat you will find.

As Nz pastures have not been leeched of minerals like ours

The problem occours when you consume fats and carbohydrates in conjunction, which leads to why kebabs suck a$$.

High carb high fat too much substrate = fat gain.


----------



## Tall

Without beginning the War MXD...

You can diet any of the following ways:

Protein/High Carb/Low Fat

Protein/High Fat/Low Carb

Balanced

And gain muscle and lose fat on any of the above...

Ditch kebabs kids - the meat is going to be poor quality.


----------



## Harry1436114491

MXD said:


> I disagree heavily with some of that - on a side note;


Not sure what you don't agree with bud, if it's that the fats in kebabs is the wrong type and bad for you then please elaborate.

Just a a bit of a loss.


----------



## MXD

Apologies Harry!, in my mid morning eph'd up blitz I've miss read your post, lol.

I read that "lamb cuts are the worst" "fats will clog your arteries" sorry buddy.......

TH&S - yeah no war, agreed.


----------



## Robbie

TH&S said:


> the meat is going to be poor quality.


I think thats the important bit, and its likely to be an unhygienic environment...


----------



## Harry1436114491

MXD said:


> Apologies Harry!, in my mid morning eph'd up blitz I've miss read your post, lol.
> 
> I read that "lamb cuts are the worst" "fats will clog your arteries" sorry buddy.......
> 
> TH&S - yeah no war, agreed.


Cool for one minute I thought I'd got it wrong, and after years of starving myself of Doners LOL.


----------



## Harry1436114491

robbiedont said:


> I think thats the important bit, and its likely to be an unhygienic environment...


Oi just wait until I tell my mate Stavros about you.


----------



## MXD

lol


----------



## ParaManiac

Harry said:


> OK I'm going to treat this as not being a wind up but someone who is just very misinformed.


*Re: AM i Doing this right? confused??*

Quote:

Originally Posted by *elephant man* 

i have made fantastic muscle gains in the last few months and its all down to my diet.

2pm wake up

2.30pm bacon sarnie washed down by a pint of guiness

3pm a good ****

4pmlarge doner kebab wit chilli sauce and salad(salad goes to my hamster)

5pm hit the pub wit dave and chuck

12.01am stagger home spew all the crap ive eaten into the street.

2am **** a chinese whore burn 200 calories.

day complete

repeat for the next 3 months watch your body GROW:lift:

^^^^

Elephant man's previous post.

Harry,he is most definitely taking the p1ss!


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

lol - I am in need of a treat today! How bad is a XL Bacon Double Cheese buger from BK with chips and dips! Need something bad - could have a subway but need a buger!


----------



## Harry1436114491

PMSL never saw that Para, yep your right mate, but hey it's killed a few minutes on a very slow Thursday. Anyway, I don't think he'll grow that well as his training routine seems to be very bad.


----------



## Robsta

YetiMan said:


> lol - I am in need of a treat today! How bad is a XL Bacon Double Cheese buger from BK with chips and dips! Need something bad - could have a subway but need a buger!


oh yeah baby, now you're talking. I love BK, and the double whopper xl with cheese is just the best burger ever.....mc d's suck ass

I treat myself to a BK every other week, take the kids there and pig out while they play on the ambulance kiddy ride.....what saturdays are made for


----------



## dmcc

I want a burger now. Cheers boys.


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket

my fav is the spicy zinger burger from kfc or quarter pounder from mcy d's oh and mcy d's give you a free burger or mcflurry with your student id, always goes down a treat!


----------



## nathanlowe

**** the donner kebab

Chuck some eggs in a pint of guinnes and whalaaaa


----------



## Robsta

I really have no idea how anyone on this planet could like mac d's over BK. BK is 100 x better imo.


----------



## gurry

nathanlowe said:


> Chuck some eggs in a pint of guinnes and whalaaaa


How very *Under Milk Wood *of you.



YetiMan said:


> but need a buger!


Yetiman did you mean you need a burger now cos that (I assume) typo makes your choice of meat a completly different lifstyle choice!! LOLmg::love:


----------



## JellyFox

robsta9 said:


> oh yeah baby, now you're talking. I love BK, and the double whopper xl with cheese is just the best burger ever.....


Burger King in bangkok airport do a tripple whopper with cheese, bacon and a scoop of chilli con carne.


----------



## gurry

JellyFox said:


> Burger King in bangkok airport do a tripple whopper with cheese, bacon and a scoop of chilli con carne.


Do they provide a complimentry pair of plastic pants for when your **** falls out from the chilli???

Its genius though!!!


----------



## Harry1436114491

robsta9 said:


> I really have no idea how anyone on this planet could like mac d's over BK. BK is 100 x better imo.


Agree and am prepared to fight over this point.:hungry:


----------



## gym rat

bk rocks, the buns that maccy d's put there burgers in are always soggy from fat, fooking rank, wish bk would bring back the triple whopper awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww, think i just came in my pants(fook dieting)


----------



## Robsta

gym rat said:


> bk rocks, the buns that maccy d's put there burgers in are always soggy from fat, fooking rank, wish bk would bring back the triple whopper awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww, think i just came in my pants(fook dieting)


XL double whopper with cheese is big enough for me, as I have 2 of them


----------



## Tall

robsta9 said:


> XL double whopper with cheese is big enough for me, as I have 2 of them


If Burger king is that good then why dont they flog boxes of 20 plastic flavour nuggets hmmmmmmmmm....?


----------



## Robbie

Mmmmmm XL bacon double cheeseburger

*drools*


----------



## toxo

Total Fat 26 g 40%

Sat. Fat - 0%

Cholesterol - 0%

Sodium - 0%

Total Carbs. 54 g 18%

Dietary Fiber - 0%

Sugars -

Protein 25 g

thats the nutritional info on a donner kebsb that i found, it dosnt look that bad for you to me, i think thats without the salda aswell.


----------



## megatron

[email protected] said:


> Total Fat 26 g 40%
> 
> Sat. Fat - 0%
> 
> Cholesterol - 0%
> 
> Sodium - 0%
> 
> Total Carbs. 54 g 18%
> 
> Dietary Fiber - 0%
> 
> Sugars -
> 
> Protein 25 g
> 
> thats the nutritional info on a donner kebsb that i found, it dosnt look that bad for you to me, i think thats without the salda aswell.


Look pretty crap to me mate... Twice as mcuh (crap) carb as protien, more fat (mostly saturated/damaged) than protien...


----------



## Slamdog

burger king also have the nutrition information for all their products on their website....

http://www.burgerking.co.uk/


----------



## toxo

megatron said:


> Look pretty crap to me mate... Twice as mcuh (crap) carb as protien, more fat (mostly saturated/damaged) than protien...


if you eat it with salad you will be getting loads of fibre so basicly making the crap carbs good as for saturated fats look at some of MDX's posts


----------



## Harry1436114491

Slamdog said:


> burger king also have the nutrition information for all their products on their website....
> 
> http://www.burgerking.co.uk/


Wow 64g of Protein in the Double XL Whopper with bacon (and a few other things that we shouldn't worry about). Be back in a min.


----------



## dmcc

Oh god I really really really want a massive BK with everything on it now.... Bästards.


----------



## Guest

Sounds bloody awesome i love doner kebabs:lift:


----------



## ainslie

Elephant man has lost his tongue.

Agree with Robsta - BK better than Mac'd.

But none of the above can beat NANDOS


----------



## Robsta

Not that much a fan of Nandos....ok but far prefer BK...just my opinion tjhough


----------



## ParaManiac

ainslie said:


> Elephant man has lost his tongue.


My bet - he's had it ripped out:jerk:


----------



## stocky24

nandos spicy chiken burger is the nuts, mac d`s cardbord food soucks compared to bk imo, chicko land chicken burgers are nice two doubt there that good for you tho as they are deep fried


----------



## squat_this

Best thing from Burger King are the mini donughts with the caramel dip! Right after a Bacon Double Cheeseburger of course...


----------



## Tall

[email protected] said:


> if you eat it with salad you will be getting loads of fibre so basicly making the crap carbs good as for saturated fats look at some of MDX's posts


100g of Salad is about 3g of fibre.... Which wont have the impact you think it will on the above 'crap carbs' ...


----------



## toxo

good point but the fats & protien will have the same effect unless you just eat the pitta 10 mins before rest of the kebab.


----------



## Grim_Reaper

How about chicken kebabs

any good??

Oh yeah

and salad lol


----------



## cwoody123

I must admit i prefer McD's...there buns are so sweet and soft like a virgins.....UUUhum...porn time!


----------



## iwannagetbig

is this post for real ?


----------



## iwannagetbig

omg it is !!


----------



## brickhoused

this forum is crazy.


----------



## Ribeye

awesome post lol


----------

